# Grownup-Halloween-candy-cocktails



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Jolly Ranchers Shots

Practically guaranteed to make you feel jollier.

Ingredients
2 bags Jolly Rancher hard candies
1 bottle vodka (750 mL)
2 c. seltzer (or lemon-lime soda)
Directions
Make the Jolly Rancher vodka: Divide Jolly Ranchers by flavor and unwrap 10 of each candy, placing each flavor in a large glass or mason jar. Divide vodka among the five flavors (about 150 ml vodka each). Cover with plastic wrap or mason jar lids. Place in refrigerator overnight so the Jolly Ranchers can dissolve.
Pour Jolly Rancher vodka into shot glasses, filling each halfway, then top with cold seltzer or lemon-lime soda. Serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Sour Patch Jell-O Shots

First they're sour, then they're sweet.

Ingredients
5 c. boiling water, divided
1 (3.4-oz.) package strawberry Jell-O
1 (3.4-oz.) package orange Jell-O
1 (3.4-oz.) package lime Jell-O
1 (3.4-oz.) package berry blue Jell-O
(3.4-oz.) package lemon Jell-O
5 c. vodka, divided
Sour patch kids
Cool whip, for topping
Red, orange, green, blue, and yellow sanding sugar
Directions
Among 40 plastic shot glasses, place a few Sour Patch kids of every color. 
Pour 1 cup boiling water into a measuring cup and stir in strawberry jell-o to dissolve. Whisk in 1 cup vodka. Pour into shot glasses with red sour patch kids. Repeat with remaining boiling water, jell-os, and vodka. 
Refrigerate until set, about 2 hours. 
Top with cool whip, a sour patch kid, and sprinkles before serving.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Boozy Sour Watermelon Slushies

Ingredients
1/4 c. Sour Patch watermelons
1 c. vodka
1 c. sprite
1 c. lemonade
1 c. ice
Pink food coloring (optional)
Directions
PREP TIME: 0:10
TOTAL TIME: 8:10
Add Sour Patch Watermelon gummies to vodka and soak overnight.
To a blender, add 2 ounces flavored vodka, Sprite, lemonade, pink food coloring (if using) and ice.
Blend to combine. Garnish with Sour Patch candies and serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Fizzy Lifting Drinks

The sweet and sparkly way to channel everyone's favorite candy man.

Ingredients
4 c. sprite
4 oz. vodka
4 Pixy Stix
4 rock candy sticks
Directions
Fill four glasses with ice then pour Sprite into each glass. Add an ounce of vodka and one Pixy Stix packet to each drink.
Stir with a rocky candy stick and serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Werther's Hot Toddies

Perfect to cuddle up with.
Ingredients
1/2 c. Caramel
10 Werther's Candies, crushed
2 c. water
10 Werther's Candies, whole
2 cinnamon sticks
1/3 c. lemon juice
4 oz. Whiskey or Bourbon
Directions
Place crushed Werther's on a shallow plate, and caramel on a separate shallow plate. Dip rims first in caramel, and then in crushed Werther's.
In a small saucepan over medium heat, combine water, Werther's, and cinnamon sticks. Stir constantly until candies are fully melted. Turn off heat and stir in lemon juice and whiskey. Ladle into mugs and serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Cadbury Creme Egg Shots

Cadbury Eggs just got a very adult upgrade.

Ingredients
3 packages of Cadbury Crème Eggs (4-pack)
1/2 c. vodka
1/2 c. Kahlua
1/2 c. milk
Directions
Carve off the top of the creme eggs. Using a butter knife, scoop out the filling, placing it in a large glass or pitcher. Add vodka, kahlua, and milk, stirring to combine.
Pour into creme eggs and serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

CANDY CORN MARTINI

INGREDIENTS
3 oz vanilla vodka
¾ cup candy corn
1oz Grand Marnier
DIRECTIONS
In a glass dish, soak candy corn in vanilla vodka for 1-2 hours. Stir and strain out candy. In a martini shaker with a handful of ice, combine the candy corn-infused vodka and Grand Marnier. Strain into a martini glass and serve.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

More to come!!


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

This is such an exciting thread! There's a few here I haven't seen before, like the candy corn martiti that looks SO GOOD.

I get and store most of my ideas on Pinterest and have a board for Halloween themed drinks is anyone feels like perusing it. One or two that I've tried to make at home didn't work (like the beautiful galaxy one that's supposed to glow) but overall they're pretty and tasty from what I have tried.

https://www.pinterest.ca/camilwammy/halloween-drinks/

I'm looking forward to any additions to this thread :biggrinvil:


----------

